# Riding without stirrups as part of normal schooling session



## Walrus (31 October 2013)

Hello,

Just wondering how many of you ride regularly without stirrups. I haven't done no-stirrup work for years as my pony was 4 when I bought him and I didn't want to put any pressure on his back etc. Plus on a baby no stirrups wasn't a priority. 

However, I'm really struggling with flatwork at the moment, I have very little core strength and a very wobbly lower leg (painting a great picture here!). I tried doing some trot work without stirrups last night and on my god - after about 5 minutes my abs were on fire! I'm wondering if I should repeat this a couple of times a week building up to longer periods - but I've always been reluctant to do too much for fear of his back.

Does anyone do no stirrup work regularly and have you found it has made some improvements? 

To add the pony is a 13.1hh fell so it's a not the smoothest trot in the world - more like a speedy space hopper!!

Thanks


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (31 October 2013)

Walrus said:



			Hello,

Just wondering how many of you ride regularly without stirrups. I haven't done no-stirrup work for years as my pony was 4 when I bought him and I didn't want to put any pressure on his back etc. Plus on a baby no stirrups wasn't a priority. 

However, I'm really struggling with flatwork at the moment, I have very little core strength and a very wobbly lower leg (painting a great picture here!). I tried doing some trot work without stirrups last night and on my god - after about 5 minutes my abs were on fire! I'm wondering if I should repeat this a couple of times a week building up to longer periods - but I've always been reluctant to do too much for fear of his back.

Does anyone do no stirrup work regularly and have you found it has made some improvements? 

To add the pony is a 13.1hh fell so it's a not the smoothest trot in the world - more like a speedy space hopper!!

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

you don't have to do sitting trot without stirrups if your worried about bouncing around rising trot without stirrups does wonders for toning


----------



## Twiglet (31 October 2013)

I warm up (me and horse) in walk with no stirrups, take them back for trot warm up, then try and do 5-10 minutes without....although I'm aware that it's only relatively recently he's been strong enough to maintain extended bouts of sitting trot. 

Improving core strength can't be underestimated - lots of ways to do it that could fit into your everyday life - and it is likely to help your lower leg too. 
Try some pilates (a good teacher will tailor exercises for riding), work on a swiss ball, swimming (I tend to do 20 minutes front crawl only arms, with a float between my knees - trying to keep hips stable whilst doing that is very intense core workout!), and generally work on your posture and balance.


----------



## Brightbay (31 October 2013)

Cloball said:



			you don't have to do sitting trot without stirrups if your worried about bouncing around rising trot without stirrups does wonders for toning 

Click to expand...

Agree with this - the best workout I get these days is posting to trot when riding on the bareback pad   OMG, it reaches muscles other exercise doesn't touch!


----------



## nikkimariet (31 October 2013)

I ride without stirrups for around 45 mins once a week.

Helps my seat, balance and feel as well as general fitness.


----------



## Shutterbug (31 October 2013)

Any work without stirrups is good for you - even walking around the school for 10 mins without stirrups has benefits and is a good place to start on your own horse. I started taking lunge lessons without stirrups or reins on a school master at my local riding school to try and work my core - then I transferred over to my own, very very bouncy WB in lessons with my own RI, and did some lunge work with him without stirrups before moving on to schooling without stirrups - I can manage a slow sitting trot and rising trot without stirrups but cannot canter him without stirrups as he just bounces me right out the saddle on the downward transition haha - but its worked wonders for my core - has helped my stability when jumping and made me straighter in the saddle


----------



## Blythe Spirit (31 October 2013)

I ride without stirrups whenever I do flat-work after hacking or jumping the day before - which is about twice a week. I just find that it reminds my legs that they can do long as well as short! I am always amazed what a difference 10 mins makes after that time my flat-work length feels normal again (and jumping length feels impossibly short again!)


----------



## Joandripple (5 September 2014)

nikkimariet said:



			I ride without stirrups for around 45 mins once a week.

Helps my seat, balance and feel as well as general fitness.
		
Click to expand...

How do y'all cope with spookier horses and no stirrups. I am pushing fifty and have an unpredictable WB so am rather inclined not to loose my stirrups, but I know it wold do me the world of good!


----------



## Molly'sMama (6 September 2014)

Joandripple said:



			How do y'all cope with spookier horses and no stirrups. I am pushing fifty and have an unpredictable WB so am rather inclined not to loose my stirrups, but I know it wold do me the world of good!
		
Click to expand...

Try it on an experienced horse, like at a riding school?


----------



## khalswitz (6 September 2014)

I warm up, then do ten mins of sitting trot and canter, then take stirrups back for rest of schooling sesh. Mainly because I have a tendency to not notice how much I move in the saddle with stirrups - without I have to work to stay still.


----------



## Tnavas (6 September 2014)

When I was riding regularly work without stirrups was a regular part of everyday riding. One place I worked, a teaching and dressage yard had no stirrups on the saddles. We only got them when jumping.


----------



## dibbin (6 September 2014)

I normally walk round with no stirrups to cool off, but am going to start doing some "proper" schooling with no stirrups on Jazz to improve my balance and my lower leg.

I used to hack Dylan our for 1hr+with no stirrups, including plenty of rising trot!


----------



## AusRider (6 September 2014)

Joandripple said:



			How do y'all cope with spookier horses and no stirrups. I am pushing fifty and have an unpredictable WB so am rather inclined not to loose my stirrups, but I know it wold do me the world of good!
		
Click to expand...

I would probably drop the stirrups but not cross them over in front of the saddle, and add a monkey strap or a neck strap for more added security. At least if horsie starts playing up, you can grab hold of something, while trying to stick your feet back in the stirrups.

I found sitting trot work without stirrups useful, until I got to a level where I needed to be able to sit trot *with* stirrups. Once you need to do that, practising without stirrups becomes counter-productive as the stirrups affect the way you sit to the trot. However, sitting trot without stirrups is invaluable for balance, strength and helping to sort your seat out.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (6 September 2014)

Can't recommend it enough. I spent 3 months without stirrups recently - literally only having the for 5 mins at the beginning and it did wonders for my seat/core/contact.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 September 2014)

Work without stirrups on a mechanical horse is excellent for core muscles.


----------



## amage (6 September 2014)

Joandripple said:



			How do y'all cope with spookier horses and no stirrups. I am pushing fifty and have an unpredictable WB so am rather inclined not to loose my stirrups, but I know it wold do me the world of good!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing like a spooky one to really strengthen your core. My goal is to be as strong as my OH who trains racehorses so rides quite short. When a horse starts playing up he just calmly drops his irons and sticks on like a limpet


----------



## Wiz201 (6 September 2014)

sometimes if you want to do specific work on muscle tone, a simulator horse is good as it takes away the fear of having to control the horse or even having a spook and then you can do work without stirrups and work on your core balance. It also means you can go on for longer and not tire out a real horse.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (6 September 2014)

Joandripple said:



			How do y'all cope with spookier horses and no stirrups. I am pushing fifty and have an unpredictable WB so am rather inclined not to loose my stirrups, but I know it wold do me the world of good!
		
Click to expand...

Just take feet out of stirrups and keep them loose while you warm up and take the edge off


----------



## AusRider (7 September 2014)

amage said:



			Nothing like a spooky one to really strengthen your core. My goal is to be as strong as my OH who trains racehorses so rides quite short. When a horse starts playing up he just calmly drops his irons and sticks on like a limpet
		
Click to expand...

I really like the mental image of your OH calmly sitting up and dropping his stirrups, while horsie does all sorts of shenanigans trying to unseat him!


----------



## Wheels (7 September 2014)

I usually do 10 mins a couple of times a week but this thread has inspired me to do a lot more!


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (7 September 2014)

I always enjoy my stirrupless sessions with Saf, but don't do it often enough. Very lucky though as i can take my stirrups right off, and tie reins in a knot and Saf will just trot forever in circles whilst i sort myself out bless her! *waves at joandripple*


----------



## MungoMadness (8 September 2014)

I've been doing 5-10mins every flatwork session. I have a very stiff pelvis (although getting sorted and can feel the difference in my horse already) and I've been trying to drop my stirrups. I find a few mins of walk-halt-walk transitions is fantastic! Does a better job that simply trotting. It's also helped me discover my inner thigh muscles and how to just use them on their own. Once my pelvis stops screaming at me I will do more but already just doing this has allowed me to drop two holes in my stirrups and use my seat better!


----------



## LilLiLou (8 September 2014)

Hi first post to the forum so hope I can just jump in!

I am mainly interested in dressage and never ever ride without stirrups.  I also go to a top judge and trainer when I can afford it and have never been asked to ride without stirrups.   This never comes up in my local lessons either.

I do know a top eventer trainer who has all their riders start lessons without stirrups so maybe more with the eventers?


----------



## spike123 (8 September 2014)

I recently started doing some of a schooling session with no stirrup work. Today i did alot of sitting trot and lateral work but noticed that i found it alot harder to use my weight aids stirrupless so definitely need alot more no stirrup work


----------



## Joandripple (9 September 2014)

SaffronWelshDragon said:



			I always enjoy my stirrupless sessions with Saf, but don't do it often enough. Very lucky though as i can take my stirrups right off, and tie reins in a knot and Saf will just trot forever in circles whilst i sort myself out bless her! *waves at joandripple*
		
Click to expand...

Ha..ha.. This has spurred me on to do some on Rip now, spooks or no spooks!

Walk...halt...walk sounds just right to start off with. I ride with a balance strap so really there are no excuses! &#128563;


----------



## smja (9 September 2014)

My horse hates the feeling of them crossed over his withers, so mine are either on or off. I don't do it every week (probably should), but every so often, and definitely if I start to feel like I'm 'reaching' for my stirrups - schooling, jumping, hacking. My sister does the majority of her lessons with no stirrups, because she rides better that way!

I remember my first ever equitation class being sorted out with a no stirrups individual show, and a judge with no sympathy for anyone reluctant!


----------

